# Bow Shop NE Ohio



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking for a bow shop to become a regular at and have my strings changed, arrows cut, try out new bows. Have been using places like Dicks Sporting Goods and Fin Feather Fur to do basic service for me, but simply do not like the lack of experience sometimes. Would like to find a shop that truly specializes in archery equipment and can provide better advice then some of the big stores.

Willing to drive 45 minutes from the CLE area.

Anyone got somewhere they like?


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Fin feather fur in Middleburg and Ashland are the only people who touch my bows. Collin and Brian i think they are in Middleburg are great and the Ashland fin guys are also. I would never let dicks even cut arrows let alone work on a bow. Bad boys archery in vermillion too but never messed with them.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

A little farther is great lakes outdoors bainbridge or middlefield


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I second great lakes outdoor supply. Great staff and very knowledgeable .


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

McCormick archery in Ashland.right around the corner from Fur Fin.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunters outlet archery in suffield. Indoor 3d range 10 point is manufactured next door.


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Geauga bow in Middlefield. Good people. I and several friends bought strings and accessories from there with no complaints. Lots of guys like great lakes too.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

great lakes in middlefield ,,, hands down ,, I drive from parma


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Little bit of a hike from CLE, but Bounce Archery down in the Portage Lakes area is legit.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Boy it would be nice if someone opened up a bow shop near c town ...we used to have American sportsman in Columbia station. ..but they closed ,,,


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

slashbait said:


> McCormick archery in Ashland.right around the corner from Fur Fin.


I 2nd this!!! Jason is a stand up guy, does great work. He has my business until the day he ever decides to retire. My whole family uses him. Can’t say enough good things about McCormicks!


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

wolfenstein said:


> Geauga bow in Middlefield. Good people. I and several friends bought strings and accessories from there with no complaints. Lots of guys like great lakes too.


Geauga Bow was recently sold so don't know now. The original owner Tom works at Dicks in Leagacy Village now. Great guy who really knows his stuff.


----------



## Tom Tomcik (Jun 29, 2015)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Looking for a bow shop to become a regular at and have my strings changed, arrows cut, try out new bows. Have been using places like Dicks Sporting Goods and Fin Feather Fur to do basic service for me, but simply do not like the lack of experience sometimes. Would like to find a shop that truly specializes in archery equipment and can provide better advice then some of the big stores.
> 
> Willing to drive 45 minutes from the CLE area.
> 
> Anyone got somewhere they like?


Bounce Archery Portage lakes area


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Sports Junction in Harpersfield, Small shop on owners property. In business almost 30 years. Great service and knowledge.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Tom Tomcik said:


> Bounce Archery Portage lakes area


Miller's gun supply sugercreek 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Tom Tomcik said:


> Bounce Archery Portage lakes area


Can't beat Bounce Archery!!!


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

ohihunter2014 said:


> Fin feather fur in Middleburg and Ashland are the only people who touch my bows. Collin and Brian i think they are in Middleburg are great and the Ashland fin guys are also. I would never let dicks even cut arrows let alone work on a bow. Bad boys archery in vermillion too but never messed with them.


I agree the Ashland Fin guys Chris and Mike are the only ones that I will let do anything to my bows. They just now archery. I have had Chris work on my bows back when he owned a archery shop in Mt. Vernon years ago. I just ordered strings and cables from them for my bow and I know without a doubt I can trust them to install them perfectly as they always do. Just my opinion and experience with archery shops in our area.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Looking for a bow shop to become a regular at and have my strings changed, arrows cut, try out new bows. Have been using places like Dicks Sporting Goods and Fin Feather Fur to do basic service for me, but simply do not like the lack of experience sometimes. Would like to find a shop that truly specializes in archery equipment and can provide better advice then some of the big stores.
> 
> Willing to drive 45 minutes from the CLE area.
> 
> Anyone got somewhere they like?


I, do not remember his name, he is the older guy that works in the archery dept. at Kames just north of North Canton. He is teal good.


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Hunters Outlet in mogadore off of Rt 43. A bunch of great guys in there. Thats where I've been going to get work done on my bows for the last 3 years and where I have bought my crossbows from.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Anyone remember Solon Archery? Good shop.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

McCormick's in Ashland


----------

